# Jusrice Served



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

*Justice Served*

I'm in a little bit of a vindictive mood today. I guess it comes from reading so many horrible situations on here where families are destroyed or permanently marred (even if eventually 'saved') by infidelity.

Of course, ultimately a relationship is crushed by the actions of the WS. They were the individuals most responsible for preventing the situation.

But too often, I see stories where the POS OP barely seems to be effected by the chaos they helped to unleash on other people's lives.

These people are scum that felt entitled to utterly destroy the lives and happiness of others.

I would like to hear some stories where the actions of the BS in fighting for their marriage thoroughly ruined the careers or personal lives of the individual(s) who helped create havoc in their families.

So may all of you who have had the privilege of driving the karma bus over the AP please step up and share.

May justice always be served.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah...mine has been spoken about a ton here. Pretty simple story. The xOM had no idea who's wife he was screwing. That was just one of many mistakes.

Thanks to Shaggy, I took his suggestion as I had never heard of Cheaterville. So, I got the xOM's pic off his corporate law firm and put his scummy ass on the site.

After a couple months, and in a particularly vindictive mood, I decided to use the site's "anonymous" email system. I emailed the top 2 partners of the firm. The xOM was senior counsel at his office out of a corporation of 10 offices. Google has Cheaterville as the top listing when searching his name. As we know, an attorney is only as "good" as his name.

Within a month he was no longer on the corporate website. Soon after, his LinkedIn account showed that he was VP of Sales at a newly founded green power company. Basically, a glorified sales guy with a workforce of 4...including the President and Vice President.

Oh...his wife booting him out of his house and having a forced sale during a buyer's market was just icing on the cake for me. Since I was working in real estate at the moment, my fantasy was that I found the buyer. Close enough...it was at least my brokerage.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Great. Now I'm craving shrimp fried rice.

Thanks.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I socked and threw down some stairs OM#2 from my ex's betrayals. The first one lost his company as we lived in a small town and I was well known and respected.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

You know, it never happened. 

My wife's OM moved on and married a really good looking woman. B^&$£^d!


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Just Puzzled,

had to laugh at your screen name after reading your reply.

Stupid typing errors...usually better at catching them.

But fixed now.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

MattMatt,

That really sucks...hopefully he screws it up somehow.

Someday Dig,

Love the karma slaps for that fool.

Thing that made me want to hear more stories like yours has been Dreyes thread.

Perfect karma for both cheaters there, though looks like that POS was going down even without his involvement. Great to see though.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

You guys and the rice....now I'm thinking of ordering take out from the Thai place across the street.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> MattMatt,
> 
> That really sucks...hopefully he screws it up somehow.
> 
> ...


The plus side is that he is still an ugly, lying POS.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> You guys and the rice....now I'm thinking of ordering take out from the Thai place across the street.


Great. Now I feel hungry. And it's 2.50am!:rofl:


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> Just Puzzled,
> 
> had to laugh at your screen name after reading your reply.


Ditto! 

Hohohahaha


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

BP,

Perfect situation for OM1...glad to hear it.

Beatings heal quickly, but having your livelihood screwed cause you're a POS is perfect.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Great. Now I feel hungry. And it's 2.50am!:rofl:


Ditto again....I was strangely hungry tho not due to rice reference

Just tucked into my chilli peanuts  nice little midnight feast


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I think every POS should end up pushing a shopping cart around and sleeping on a park bench under a newspaper for a couple years at least.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Dig,

Just reread you post...I really wish you had got that buyer...would have been the perfect coup de grace.

But still, overall, a very satisfactory outcome.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, I fantasized about sitting at the closing table collecting a $15,000 commission from him. I woulda bought another Harley with it, too.

But I still got awesome satisfaction.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Driving that bike by his new green jobs office would have been sweet too.


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Justice Served*



Dyokemm said:


> ..But too often, I see stories where the POS OP barely seems to be effected by the chaos they helped to unleash on other people's lives.


This comes later when THEY get married.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Anonim,

One can only hope for them to feel the same despair and pain.

Crappy part about that though is it will probably mean other innocent people will get hurt in another chaotic situation, even if they get their just rewards.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Remains said:


> Ditto again....I was strangely hungry tho not due to rice reference
> 
> Just tucked into my chilli peanuts  nice little midnight feast


I had some of Morrison's finest. Finished off my bowl of strawberries and cream!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

Let me see. I did a few things I won't talk about to OM for legal reasons... But the last was when he tried to get back in touch with my W. He was trying hard to get her to go to his state and move in with him. I used the opportunity to ask him questions. I found out a few things, then dropped the bomb that he was talking to me not my W. He then moved on. Turns out he nailed by the state for back child support and wanted my W to move in because he couldn't pay his rent. So next he tried to reconcile with his XW. I saw him kissing her butt on FB. I sent her the conversations I had with him through email. Poor lady thought he had changed... Now he sits at home alone with no electric, waiting for his eviction.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Ovid said:


> Let me see. I did a few things I won't talk about to OM for legal reasons... But the last was when he tried to get back in touch with my W. He was trying hard to get her to go to his state and move in with him. I used the opportunity to ask him questions. I found out a few things, then dropped the bomb that he was talking to me not my W. He then moved on. Turns out he nailed by the state for back child support and wanted my W to move in because he couldn't pay his rent. So next he tried to reconcile with his XW. I saw him kissing her butt on FB. I sent her the conversations I had with him through email. Poor lady thought he had changed... Now he sits at home alone with no electric, waiting for his eviction.


Priceless. Real good.


----------

